# Solarforce extender fits but module won't work on G2?



## BIG45-70 (Feb 6, 2012)

So I received my solarforce 1 cell extender for my G2 and malkoff M61LL. Its funny the extender threads match and fits perfectly. When it comes time to throw a couple 17500's or AA's in I have no power to the module. When I take the extender off and throw in a few cr123's or a 17670 it fires up. The light doesn't work with the extension. I'm scratching my head on this one, anybody have a suggestion?


----------



## skillet (Feb 6, 2012)

I believe that G2 has an inner sleeve for continuity.. you will need to get that contact point out to the threads of you added on adapter..


----------



## BIG45-70 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thats it! I just threw some tinfoil in and it lit up. Any suggestion for a permanent fix? I plan on running the light of AA's exclusivly. Is their a metal sleave availible?


----------



## FlashKat (Feb 6, 2012)

I think there is thread on this, but some suggest using the correct size metal ring for contact.


----------



## Helmut.G (Mar 18, 2012)

The G series lights have shorter threads at the tailcap end. The extender doesn't reach the metal sleeve for contact. A Surefire A14 doesn't work either (I just discovered that yesterday).
A metal ring of just the right size to fill the gap would be the best solution.


----------

